# Quickie Immigration Clearance



## diablita (May 7, 2010)

Has anyone read about this "Quickie Immigration Clearance" program the Mexican government has put into effect for tourists at some airports? Sounds like a plus to help international tourism. Don't want to put the link to the article because it would be "unsolicited" and I might be chastised by the powers that be.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

diablita said:


> Has anyone read about this "Quickie Immigration Clearance" program the Mexican government has put into effect for tourists at some airports? Sounds like a plus to help international tourism. Don't want to put the link to the article because it would be "unsolicited" and I might be chastised by the powers that be.


Why mention the issue, if you're not willing to provide more/better information? Your comment about "unsolicited" is, IMO, based on a misunderstanding of what the Moderators explained the rules to cover. 

Here's a link to an article you may have been referring to: http://www.huffingtonpost.com/bob-schulman/mexico-debuts-quickie-imm_b_7520038.html

And here's another link, to the program website (in English): http://www.viajeroconfiable.inm.gob.mx/index.php/home/


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

I will

Mexico Debuts Quickie Immigration Clearance for Some Arrivals at Popular Airports | Bob Schulman


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

The program is currently available for use at: Cancun, San Jose del Cabo, and Mexico City.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

So it's basically for frequent flyers and not Visa related


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

sparks said:


> So it's basically for frequent flyers and not Visa related


It's similar to the program in the USA which benefits, primarily, people who frequently fly .. so yes, your comment is on-point. At the most congested airports people from the USA fly-into in Mexico ... it will speed-up the clearance process quite a bit ... especially so, as the article points-out, it's expected that flights to Mexico and the number of tourists is expected to jump in the next year or two as existing limits on flights apparently will be lifted/changed. Mexican citizens/residents who travel frequently will benefit as well.

From the Mexican government website:



> Kiosks will be located in the immigration entry area of the airports, for members to scan their passport and fingerprints and complete the electronic immigration form. For foreigners, kiosks will provide the immigration form ensuring their legal status in the country.


----------



## NoVaDamer (Mar 10, 2012)

*Mexican version of US Global Entry*

in fact, US citizens already enrolled in GE automatically qualify (with a fee, of course) for the Mexican Program. We have GE, and while I agree it primarily benefits frequent flyers, its worth considering if you fly at least once a year to/from the US. For the $100 GE fee (good for 5 years), you get expedited passage through both US customs and immigration, and you are automatically enrolled in TSA's precheck program, which means you get through airport security without opening your bags, taking off your belt/shoes, putting your liquids in little bags and showing them, etc.
When we fly through Houston and DC, back-n-forth to Mexico, we save about 1 hour on each entry/exit leg, and avoid the worst hassles imo.
I look forward to signing up for the Mexican program when it rolls out in GDL, which should be soon, or perhaps manana.


----------



## SirRon (Nov 4, 2014)

i am lucky with permanent resident status,I pick the line that's shortest, i also still picked the shortest line even when i didn't have my rp card, spoke in english and played dumb, they just stamp the passport send me on there way


----------

